# Some updated shots of 210g In-wall/Room Divider



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Here's some updated shots. Still need to add some Greenery to the left side. And still working out something for centerpiece, not sure quite yet to do there.












































































































Current Tank Mates:

15+ Syno Multi's, ranging from 2-4", F1's and Wilds.
10 N. Leleupi's
4 N. Paracyps
Think 9 Cyps
1 2" petricola(not quite sure where he came from anymore)

Am hoping to track down some Eret. Gobies at next swap and shellies: Multi's & Gold Occel. to add to the tank


I am thinking we're going to swap out the lighting instead of the 2x250w MH to 2x36" 4 tube NO lights. So they can be on longer with little effect on tank.


----------



## akangelfood (Jun 26, 2008)

Gorgeous!

What type of sand is that in the tank? Is it play sand?


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2008)

Awesome looking tank marty! Glas it's finally set up! I thought you were going with rays?

Anyways...Have you thought of fronts for the centerpiece? They might eat your little fishies tho....

Tropheus maybe?


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Awesome tank but I'm sorry to say I dont care for that really big fish in the first one.  I thought you were going with rays to but I like this set up, more exciting.


----------



## Suess00 (Sep 5, 2008)

Nice tank man..

I got a question how do you clean the tank and where do you feed and enter the tank?


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2008)

Looks awesome Marty! Can't wait to see the pics of the Shellies.  The Cyps and Paracyps are especially pretty.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks all 

The tank doesnt really need cleaning, the filter has been doing a tremendous job, runs through one bag of blue filter floss but first hits the 3-5lbs of carbon on top. It literally looks like there isn't water in the tank its that clear! 

I managed to aim the return jets just right so gives the sun shimmering on the sand floor look from the halides.

Enter the tank from top there are two entry doors there.

I would still love to go with rays! But figure I'll try it next summer, rays is huge investment i just dont think my filter can handle them, would need to upgrade that prior to the rays.


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

That is a sweet tank!! Would'nt the tank's dimensions be slightly uncomfortable for rays though?


----------



## weezee (Dec 21, 2008)

wow that looks amazing!


----------

